# علماء القدس



## ابن سينا (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
قال شاعر شاب يستنفر صلاح الدين الأيوبي في تطهير بيت المقدس حين كان أسيرًا في أيدي الصليبيين:

يا أيها الملـك الـذي===لمعالم الصلبان نكـس 
جاءت إليـك ظلامـة===تسعى من البيت المقدس 
كل المساجد طهـرت===وأنا على شرفي منجس​*علماء القدس​*تعتبرالقدس من أقدم مدن الأرض ، فقد هدمت وأعيد بناؤها أكثر من 18 مرة في التاريخ،وقد تاقت إليها نفوس الناس عبر الزمان,وكانت محط أنظارهم ويؤمها السياح لزيارة الأماكن المقدسة، والأماكن التاريخية الهامة، فهي تضم العديد من المواقع الأثرية الدينية، ففيها : الحرم الشريف، مسجد الصخرة، المسجد الأقصى، حائط البراق، الجامع العمري، كنيسة القيامة، كما يقع إلى شرقها جبل الزيتون، الذي يعود تاريخه إلى تاريخ القدس، فيضم مدافن ومقامات شهداء المسلمين، وتوجد على سفحه بعض الكنائس والأديرة مثل الكنيسة الجثمانية.. 
والقدس حافلة بالمباني الأثرية الإسلامية النفيسة، ففيها أكثر من مائة بناء أثري إسلامي، وتُعتبر قبة الصخرة هي أقدم هذه المباني، وكذلك المسجد الأقصى.

*الموقع الجغرافي:​*تقع مدينة القدس في وسط فلسطين تقريباً، إلى الشرق من البحر المتوسط على سلسلة جبالٍ ذات سفوحٍ تميل إلى الغرب وإلى الشرق. وترتفع عن سطح البحر المتوسط نحو 750م، وعن سطح البحر الميت نحو 1150 م، وتقع على خط طول 35 درجة و13 دقيقة شرقاً، وخط عرض 31 درجة و52 دقيقة شمالاً. تبعد المدينة مسافة 52 كيلومتراً عن البحر المتوسط في خط مستقيم و22 كم عن البحر الميت و250 كم عن البحر الأحمر.
وقد كانت أرض مدينة القدس في قديم الزمان صحراء تحيط بها من جهاتها الثلاثة الشرقية والجنوبية الغربية الأودية، أمّا جهاتها الشمالية والشمالية الغربية فكانت مكشوفة وتحيط بها كذلك الجبال التي أقيمت عليها المدينة، وهي جبل موريا (ومعناه المختار) القائم عليه المسجد الأقصى وقبة الصخرة؛ ويرتفع نحو 770 متراً، وجبل "أكر" حيث توجد كنيسة "القيامة" وجبل "نبريتا" بالقرب من باب الساهرة، وجبل "صهيون" الذي يُعرَف بجبل داوود في الجنوب الغربي من القدس القديمة. وقد قُدِّرت مساحة المدينة بـ19331 كم2، وكان يحيط بها سور منيع على شكل مربع يبلغ ارتفاعه 40 قدماً وعليه 34 برج متنظم، ولهذا السور سبعة أبواب وهي: باب الخليل، باب الجديد، باب العامود، باب الساهرة، باب المغاربة، باب الأسباط، باب النبي داود عليه السلام.
نشأة النواة الأولى لمدينة القدس كانت على (تل أوفيل) المطل على قرية سلوان التي كانت تمتلك عين ماء ساعدتها في توفير المياه للسكان، إلا أنها هُجِرت وانتقلت إلى مكان آخر هو (جبل بزيتا) ومرتفع موريا الذي تقع عليه قبة الصخرة، وأحيطت هذه المنطقة بالأسوار التي ظلّت على حالها حتى بنى السلطــان العثماني (سليمان القانوني) سنة1542 م السور الذي لا يزال قائماً، محدّداً لحدود القدس القديمة جغرافياً، بعد أنْ كان سورها يمتد شمالاً حتى وصل في مرحلة من المراحل إلى منطقة المسجد المعروف (مسجد سعد وسعيد).
*وتحيط بها جبال هي:*
1.جبل الزيتون أو جبل الطور
2.جبل المشارف :ويقع إلى الشمال الغربي للمدينة، ويقال له أيضا (جبل المشهد) وهو الذي اطلق عليه غير العرب اسم (جبل سكوبس).
3.جبل المكبر: سمي يهذا الاسم عندما دخل عمر بن الخطاب القدس وكبر، ثم تسلم مفاتيحها من بطرياركها صفرونيوس عام 15 هجري، الموافق 637 ميلادي.
4.جبل صهيون: ويقع إلى الجنوب الغربي وتكون جزءا كبيرا منه البلدة القديمة والتي يمر اسوارها من فوقه.
5. جبل النبي صمويل.
*وأما الأودية التي تحيط بها هي:*
1.وادي سلوان
2.الوادي أو الواد
3.وادي الجوز.
*نبذة تاريخية:​*الثابت تاريخيًا أن الذين وضعوا اللبنة الأولى في بناء القدس هم اليبوسيون ,وهم بطن من بطون العرب الأوائل، نشئوا في قلب الجزيرة العربية، ثم نزحوا عنها مع من نزح من القبائل الكنعانية التي ينتمون إليها.
عندما رحل الكنعانيون عن الجزيرة العربية رحلوا جماعات منفصلة وقد حطت هذه الجماعات في أماكن مختلفة من فلسطين فراحت تدعى (أرض كنعان)، فبعضهم اعتصم بالجبال، والبعض الأخر بالسهول والوديان، وقد عاشوا في بداية الأمر متفرقين في أنحاء مختلفة، حتى المدن التي أنشئوها ومنها (يبوس، وشكيم، وبيت شان، ومجدو، وبيت إيل، وجيزر، واشقلون، وتعنك، وغزة)، وغيرها من المدن التي لا تزال حتى يومنا هذا، بقيت كل مدينة من هذه المدن تعيش مستقلة عن الأخرى، هكذا كان الكنعانيون في بداية الأمر، ولكن ما لبث أن اتحدوا بحكم الطبيعة وغريزة الدفاع عن النفس، فكونوا قوة كبيرة، واستطاعوا بعدئذ أن يغزوا البلاد المجاورة لهم، فأسسوا كيانا عظيما بقى فترة طويلة.
كانت يبوس في ذلك العهد حصينة آهلة بالسكان، واشتهرت بزراعة العنب والزيتون كما عرفوا أنواعا عديدة من المعادن منها النحاس والبرونز، كما عرفوا أنواع عديدة من الخضار والحيوانات الداجنة، كما عرفوا الخشب واستخدموه في صناعاتهم عن طريق الفينيقيين، كما اشتهروا بصناعة الأسلحة والثياب.
خضعت مدينة القدس للنفوذ المصري الفرعوني بدءاً من القرن 16 ق.م، وفي عهد الملك أخناتون تعرّضت لغزو "الخابيرو" وهم قبائل من البدو، ولم يستطع الحاكم المصري عبدي خيبا أن ينتصر عليهم، فظلت المدينة بأيديهم إلى أن عادت مرة أخرى للنفوذ المصري في عهد الملك سيتي الأول 1317 – 1301 ق.م.
استولى الإسكندر الأكبر على فلسطين بما فيها القدس، وبعد وفاته استمر خلفاؤه المقدونيون والبطالمة في حكم المدينة، واستولى عليها في العام نفسه بطليموس وضمّها مع فلسطين إلى مملكته في مصر عام 323 ق.م، ثم في عام 198 ق.م أصبحت تابعة للسلوقيين في سوريا بعد أنْ ضمّها سيلوكس نيكاتور، وتأثر السكان في تلك الفترة بالحضارة الإغريقية.
استولى قائد الجيش الروماني بومبيجي على القدس عام 63 ق.م وضمّها إلى الإمبراطوية الرومانية، بعد ذلك انقسمت الإمبراطورية الرومانية إلى قسمين غربيّ وشرقيّ وكانت فلسطين من القسم الشرقي البيزنطي، وقد شهدت فلسطين بهذا التقسيم فترة استقرار دامت أكثر من مئتيْ عام، الأمر الذي ساعد على نموّ وازدهار البلاد اقتصادياً وتجارياً وكذلك عمرانياً، مما ساعد في ذلك مواسم الحج إلى الأماكن المقدسة.

*دخول بني إسرائيل إلى القدس:​*
في عهد الفرعون المصري "رمسيس الثاني" وولده "مرنبتاح"، خرج بنو إسرائيل من مصر وكان ذلك عام (1350 ق.م)، لقد اجتازوا بقيادة نبي الله "موسى" عليه السلام صحراء سيناء حاولوا في بادئ الأمر دخول فلسطين من ناحيتها الجنوبية، فوجدوا فيها قوما جبارين فرجعوا إلى موسى وقالوا له كما يخبرنا القرآن الكريم "فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ" وبعدها حكم عليهم الرب بالتيه في صحراء سيناء 40 عاما.
وبعدها توفي موسى عليه السلام ودفن في واد قريب من بيت فغور، ولم يعرف إنسان قبره إلى الآن لقد تولى "يوشع بن نون" قيادة بني إسرائيل بعد موسى (وهو أحد الذين أرسلهم موسى لعبور فلسطين)، فعبر بهم نهر الأردن (1189 ق.م) على رأس 4 أسباط هي: راشيل إفرايم، منسه، بنيامين، واحتل أريحا بعد حصار دام 6 أيام فأعملوا فيها السيف وارتكبوا أبشع المذابح، ولم ينج لا رجل ولا امرأة ولا شيخ ولا طفل ولا حتى البهائم.... ثم أحرقوا المدينة بالنار مع كل ما فيها، بعد أن نهبوا البلاد وبعدها تمكنوا من احتلال بعض المدن الكنعانية الأخرى حيث لقيت هذه المدن أيضا ما لقيته سابقتها.
وبعد أن سمع الكنعانيون نبأ خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر هبوا لإعداد العدة، حيث عقد ملك أورسالم (أضوني صادق) حلفا مع الملوك المجاورين له وكان عددهم واحدا وثلاثين مكونين جيشا مجهزا قويا، ولذلك لم يتمكن يشوع من إخضاع الكنعانيين ومات دون أن يتمكن من احتلال (أورسالم) لأنها كانت محصنة تحصينا تاما وكانت تحيط بها أسوار منيعة، ولقد مات يوشع بعد أن حكم 27 سنة بعد موت موسى، وبعده تولى قيادة بني إسرائيل (يهودا) وأخوه (شمعون). حيث غزا بنو إسرائيل في عهدهما الكنعانيين مرة أخرى وحاولوا إخضاعهم ورغم أن الكنعانيين خسروا ما يقارب 10 آلاف رجل في هذه المعركة فإن بني إسرائيل أرغموا على مغادرة المدينة.
سيطر النبي داود عليه السلام على المدينة نحو 1000 ق.م. بعد أن قهراليبوسيين (وجعل منها عاصمة لمملكته، ومن بعده جاء البنى سليمان عليه السلام وأصبحت تسمى بالمدينة المقدسة في عام 975 ق.م. بعد وفاة النبي سليمان عليه السلام عام 970 ق.م انقسمت المملكة إلى قسمين شمالي وجنوبي وذلك بعد تمرد الأسباط العبرية الشمالية بسبط يهوذا الجنوبي الذي كان بيت داود ينتمي إليه. سمي القسم الجنوبي بـمملكة يهوذا وعاصمتها القدس بقيادة رحبعام. وسمي القسم الشمالي بمملكة اسرائيل أو "مملكة إفرايم" (نسبة إلى أكبر سبط فيها) وعاصمتها السامرة (نابلس الحالية) بقيادة يربعام .
شن نبوخذ نصر الكلداني هجوماً على فلسطين عام 597 ق.م واستولى على القدس عاصمة يهوذا وفي عام 586 ق.م دمر نبوخذ نصر القدس ثانية، وسبا اليهود إلى ارض بابل. دمّرها الرومان بقيادة تيتوس عام 70م ثم اعيد بنائها في عهد الامبراطور هادريانس واطلق عليها اسم ايليا كابيتولينا عام 135م.
وبقيت تحت السيطرة الرومانية حتى احرقها الفرس عام 614م,وتعد أن بعث الله سبحانه وتعالى سيدنا محمد جاءها الخليفة الثاني عمر بن الخطاب الفاروق في عام 638م واستلم مفاتيحها من بطريركها صفرونيوس, وكتب معهم "العهدة العمرية" وغيّر عمر بن الخطّاب اسم المدينة من إيلياء إلى القدس فيما بعد. 
سيطر عليها الصليبيون عام 1099م واسترجعها المسلمون بقيادة صلاح الدين الايوبي بعد معركة حطين عام 1187م, ولكن الفرنجة نجحوا في السيطرة على المدينة بعد وفاة صلاح الدين في عهد الملك فريدريك ملك صقلية، وظلّت بأيدي الفرنجة 11 عاماً إلى أنْ استردّها نهائياً الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب عام 1244م.
وتعرّضت المدينة للغزو المغولي عام 1243/1244م، لكن المماليك هزموهم بقيادة سيف الدين قطز والظاهر بيبرس في معركة عين جالوت عام 1259م، وضمّت فلسطين بما فيها القدس إلى المماليك الذين حكموا مصر والشام بعد الدولة الأيوبية حتى عام 1517م.
وفي بداية القرن الـسادس عشر قام السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني بترميم المدينة وإعادة بناء سورها الذي لا يزال يحيط البلدة القديمة.
ومنذ ذلك الوقت وحتى بداية القرن الـ20 بقيت القدس في ظل الدولة الإسلامية العثمانية.
*أسماء المدينة على مر العصور:*عُرفت القدس بأسماء كثيرة حيث توالى عليها أقوام وشعوب كثر, وكل قوم أطلق عليها أسمًا من لغته أو انطلاقًا من عقيدته, ومن هذه الأسماء:
1.يبوس: نسبة إلى منشئيها اليبوسيون العرب.
2.أورسالم (أوروشالم): أي مدينة السلام، أو مدينة سالم وهو الاسم الذي أطلقه عليها العرب اليبوسيون الكنعانيون الذين أنشأوها.
3.أوشاميم: وهي تسمية أطلقها عليها المصريون.
4.هيروساليما: وهي التسمية اليونانية للمدينة.
5.ايلياكابيتولينا: وهي التسمية التي أطلقها الرومان على المدينة بعد تدميرها وإعادة بنائها من جديد.
6.ايلياء) أو (إيليا),وهو اختصارًا للاسم الذي أطلقه الرومان والمتداول عندما فتحها المسلمون,وإيلياء أصبح اسمًا معربًا ,قال الفرزدق:
وَبَيتان بَيتُ اللَهُ نَحنُ وُلاتُه = وَبَيتٌ بِأَعلى اِيلياءَ مُشرّفُ
7.بيت المقدس (القدس): وهي التسمية التي أطلقها العرب المسلمون على المدينة.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

*مكانة القدس في الإسلام:*​القدس هي مهبط الوحي وحاضنة الأنبياء, وموطن النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام, وأرض رسالة المسيح عليه السلام, وأولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين ومسرى نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام,فهي أرض مباركة تشرأب لها أعناق المؤمنين وتتطلع لها عيون المسلمين,وتتوق إليها قلوب العاشقين وتتفطر أكباد النازحين.
ولقد ذكر القرآن أول شهادة لفضلها ورفيع مقامها في مطلع سورة الإسراء حيث قال جل شأنه:" سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ",وكما ذكر قدسيتها في سورة المائدة:" يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ".
وأما رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام فقد ذكر في فضلها أحاديثًا جمةً منها:
1.عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله قال: "لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد: المسجد الحرام ومسجدي هذا والمسجد الأقصى".
2.عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: قلت: يا رسول الله أي مسجد وضع في الأرض أولاً؟ قال: "المسجد الحرام"، قلت: ثم أي؟ قال: "المسجد الأقصى"، قلت: كم كان بينهما؟ قال: "أربعون سنة، وأينما أدركت الصلاة فصل فهو مسجد".
3.وعن ميمونة مولاة رسول الله قالت قلت: يا رسول الله أفتنا في بيت المقدس؟ قال: "أرض المحشر والمنشر ائتوه فصلوا فيه فإن الصلاة فيه كألف صلاة في غيره.
4.وعن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله : "من أراد أن ينظر إلى بقعة من الجنة فلينظر إلى بيت المقدس".
5.وعن قتادة عن أنس، قال: قال رسول الله : من صلى ببيت المقدس خمس صلوات نافلة كل صلاة أربع ركعات يقرأ في الخمس صلوات عشرة آلاف مرة (قل هو الله أحد) فقد اشترى نفسه من الله تعالى ليس للنار عليه سلطان".
6.وعن أنس ابن مالك قال: قال رسول الله : (صلاة الرجل في بيته بصلاة واحدة، وصلاته في مسجد القبائل بست وعشرين، وصلاته في المسجد الذي يجمع فيه بخمسمائة صلاة، وصلاته في المسجد الأقصى بخمسين ألف صلاة، وصلاته في المسجد الحرام بمئة ألف صلاة".
7.وعن غالب عن مكحول: عن النبي : قال: لا يسمع أهل السماء من كلام بني آدم شيئاً غير آذان مؤذن بيت المقدس."
وعلماء المسلمين صنّفوا في القدس وفضائلها كتبًا كثيرة,فقد كانت القدس تأخذ وما زالت بعقول وألباب العلماء قبل العامة لما تحمله من فضل وبركة وشرف... حتى قيل أن مجموع من ألف في القدس وفضائلها أكثر من خمسة وأربعين مصنفًا... ومن العلماء الذين صنفوا في فضلها:
1.أبو حذيفة إسحاق بن بشر القرشي البخاري (ت206 هـ)، ألف كتاباً بعنوان «فتوح بيت المقدس».
2.موسى بن سهل القادم الرملي (ت261 هـ) في القرن الثالث الهجري، ألف كتاباً في فضائل القدس.
3.أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد الواسطي (ت500 هـ) وكان خطيباً للمسجد الأقصى، وعنون مؤلفه بـ «فضائل البيت المقدس والشام».
4.ابن الرميلي مكي بن عبد السلام الحافظ (ت1097م)، وكتابه " تاريخ القدس وفضائله".
5.ابن الجوزي وكتابه "فضائل القدس".
وقد دخل بيت المقدس نفر كثير من الصحابة فمنهم من أقام فيها ومات فيها ومنهم من عاد إلى أرض النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام.
*ومن الصحابة الذين دخلوها:*
عمر بن الخطاب وتسلم مفاتيحها من البطريك الروماني صفرنيوس,أبو عبيدة بن الجراح, ابو الدرداء ، سعيد بن زيد ، عبد الله بن عمر ، معاوية ، عمرو بن العاص ، عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص، معاذ، ابو ذر ، سمرة بن جندب ، سلمان الفارسي ، خالد بن الوليد ، يزيد بن ابي سفيان ، ابو هريرة ، ابو امامه ، شداد بن اوس ، عبادة بن الصامت وولي القضاء فيها ، تميم الداري وقد أقطعه الرسول عليه الصلا ة والسلام أرض الخليل ، وائلة بن الاسقع,بلال بن باح مؤذن الرسول رضي الله عنهم جميعا .
*ومن الصحابة الذين أقاموا فيها ومنهم من قضى نحبه فيها:*
عبادة بن الصامت والي القضاء, شداد بن اوس ، سلامة بن قيصر ، فيروز الديلمي ، ابو ريحانه ، ذو الاصابع ، ابو محمد النجاري رضي الله عنهم اجمعين .
ومن التابعين الذين دخلوا بيت المقدس : عمر بن عبد العزيز ، ام الدرداء الصغرى ، رجاء بن حيوه ، رابعة العدوية ، محمد بن واسع .
*المؤذنون في بيت المقدس:*
أول من أذن في بيت المقدس هو مؤذن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بلال بن رباح رضي الله عنه,ولم يطق أن يؤذن إلا لرسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ,وحين طلب منه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن يؤذن قائلًا له:" يا بلال ألا تؤذن لنا رحمك الله, قال بلال: يا امير المؤمنين والله ما أردت أن أؤذن لأحد بعد رسول الله ولكن سأطيعك إذا أمرتني في هذه الصلاة وحدها,وأذَن بلال:

الله اكبر الله اكبر 
الله اكبر الله اكبر 

اشهد ان لا إله إلا الله
اشهد ان لا إله إلا الله

وعند قول
واشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ,وكأن النبي بينهم يشهد هذا الفتح العظيم تذكروا الحبيب تذكروا أول الفاتحين وسيد الإسراء والمعراج فما كان هذا الصوت يصدح بالأذان إلا بحضرته فتوقف بلال وأجهشت الأرض بالبكاء وارتجفت أركان المكان والزمان واهتزت البيوت من تلك الكلمات يوم عظيم وموقف يهز الأضلاع وأذان غاب عنا طويلا بكت الصحابة بكاء شديدا وأجهشوا بالبكاء.
وبعد بلال بن رباح كان أبا نعيم أول من أذن ببيت المقدس,ثم أبا الزبير وأبا العوام.
*ومن العلماء ورواة الحديث في بيت المقدس:*عبدالله بن فيروز الديلمي مقدسي ثقة خرج له أبو داوود والنسائي وابن ماجة.
زياد بن أبي سودة مقدسي ثقة روى عن عبادة بن الصامت.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

*علماء القدس حسب تاريح الميلاد(أو الوفاة):​**1.الأردي:* 
عبد الغني بن سعيد بن علي بن بشير بن مروان ابن عبد العزيز الأزدي الحافظ أبو محمد المقدسي ثم المصري ولد سنة 333 وتوفي سنة تسع وأربعمائة. من تصانيفه آداب المحدثين. كتاب الغوامض. كتاب المتوارين. المختلف والمؤتلف في مشتبه أسماء الرجال. مشتبه النسبة. كتاب الغوامض.
*2.شمس الدين أبو عبدالله*
محمد بن أحمد ( "إبن البناء" حيث كان جده بناءً شهيراً،بنى ميناء عكا لإبن طولون). (335 - 391 ه) ولد وتوفي بالقدس, رحالة جغرافي، ولد في القدس فنسب إليها وتعاطى التجارة فتجشم أسفاره هيأت له المعرفة بأحوال البلاد، فطاف أكثر بلاد الإسلام وتعرف على الناس، باحثا عن عقائدهم، وقاسمهم أنماط معيشتهم، وتقصى ما في المكتبات، واستجوب العلماء الذين جمعتهم المصادفة به. عاد بعد ذلك إلى مدينة (شيراز) فصنف كتابه (أحسن التقاسيم في معرفة الأقاليم) وكان خاتمة الجغرافيين الكبار. سار في اتجاه سابقيه من الجغرافيين من حيث الاعتناء بالخريطة وجعلها أساسا في الدراسة الجغرافية، وقد أعاد تقسيم العالم الإسلامي إلى أقاليم وجعل لكل إقليم صورة أو شكلا.
*3. أبو الفتح إبراهيم* 
ابن مسلم المعروف بفقيه سلطان المقدسي الشافعي ولد سنة 442 وتوفي سنة 518 ثماني عشرة وخمسمائة. صنف البيان في أحكام التقاء الختان. ذخائر الآثار في الفقه.
*4.ابن سقلاب*:
هو موفق الدين بن يعقوب بن سقلاب المقدسي، المشرقي المكي، طبيب مشهور من سكان شرقي القدس، ولد فيها حوالي السنة 556 ه. درس يعقوب فضلاً عن الطب، الحكمة على رجل يعرف بالفيلسوف الإنطاكي. توفي بدمشق سنة 625 ه.
*5. شيخ الاسلام غانم بن علي*
هو غانم بن علي بن ابراهيم بن عساكر بن الحسين المقدسي الحنفي السعدي العبادي الخزرجي الانصاري.
قدم ابوه الشيخ علي من المغرب من منطقة غمارة الواقعة بين مدينتي طنجة و تطوان الساحليتين قاصدا الديار الحجازية لأداء فريضة الحج ثم ارتحل مع رفاقه المغاربة الى فلسطين عام 558ه و أقام في بورين.
ولد في بورين من عمل نابلس عام 562ه.
كبر و تتلمذ و تأدب علي أيدي شيوخ الشام و مصر.
و عندما أصبح في العشرين من عمره التحق بصفوف المجاهدين ضد الاحتلال الصليبي, فوقع بالأسر عام 583ه, فأنقذه السلطان الناصر صلاح الدنيا و الدين من أيدي الصليبين .
شارك في تحرير بيت المقدس, و ولاه السلطان صلاح الدين مشيخة الحرم القدسي الشريف و الخانقاه الصلاحية لما رأه فيه من علم و فقه و ورع, و كان أول من ولي مشيخة الحرم القدسي و الخانقاه الصلاحية بعد تحرير بيت المقدس.
سكن بالقرب من باب الوليد و هو أحد أبواب الحرم القدسي الشريف و الذي يعرف الأن بباب الغوانمة نسبة للقدوة غانم بن علي و نسله من بعده, و عرفت تلك المنطقة بعد ذلك بحارة الغوانمة كما و بني فيما بعد مئذنة و جامع باسم بني غانم الغوانمة هناك.
و من ثم وهبه السلطان صلاح الدين قرية بورين كلها و أتبع له معظم الأراضي بين القدس و نابلس.
تزوج القدوة غانم بن علي من احدى بنات امراء أشراف الشام, و أنجب منها أولاد كثر, فكان أولاده و أحفاده و سلالته من بعده من أعظم علماء و فقهاء المسلمين, فمنهم شيوخ الاسلام و شيوخ الحرم القدسي الشريف و قضاة بيت المقدس و معظم شيوخ الخانقاه الصلاحية و امراء و وزراء في بيت المقدس, حيث قال فيهم الشيخ مجير الدين العليمي الحنبلي:
كان شيوخ بني غانم من أعظم شيوخ المسلمين و أجلهم و أكثرهم فقها و ورعا, و كانوا من أعيان بيت المقدس المقدرين المحترمين و من أصحاب الكلمة و المشيخة فيها.
و قال فيهم الشيخ العلامة خير الدين الرملي:
ما انجبت بطون العرب كبني غانم, و ما خرج من أفواه العرب و عقولهم كما خرج من شيوخهم و فقهائهم.
و من شيوخ بني غانم:
البرهان الحجة ابراهيم بن غانم و شيخ الاسلام ابن بنانة الغانمي و الشيخ الناسك الزاهد عبد الله بن غانم والعلامة علاء الدين بن غانم و شيخ الشيوخ علي بن غانم و قاضي القضاة ابو الروح الغانمي و الشيخ الواعظ المحدث عبد السلام الغانمي و الشيخ الزاهد شمس الدين محمد بن احمد بن حبيب الغانمي المقدسي. 
و قبل وفاته ببضع سنوات شد الرحال الى دمشق ليجالس فقهائها و يتبادل العلوم مع علمائها و لينشر فقهه الجليل, و بعد مكوثه بفترة بسيطة اشترى غلامين من سوق الرقيق في دمشق, كان اسمهما محمود و جهاد, لم يكن يعرف أن العبد محمود الخوارزمي هو بطل المسلمين المنتظر ليحررهم من التتار.
عمل على تربيتهما و تأديبهما و كان لذلك أثرا خاصا في حياة القائد المسلم محمود, و أحبهما حبا جما, حتى بلغ به الأمر أن أوصى لهما ببيت في دمشق, و من ثم مات بعدها بسنين قليلة في دمشق و دفن فيها تاركا قطز ملك مصر المنتظر في الخامسة عشرة من عمره. 
*6.القباني*: 
عبد الرحمن بن سراج الدين مر بن عبد الرحمن بن حسين بن عبد المحسن زين الدين أبو زيد القباني ثم المقدشي الحنبلي ولد سنة 749 وتوفي بالقدس سنة 838 ثمان وثلاثين وثمانمائة. من تصانيفه المشيخة السامية للقياتي والفاطمة. 
*7.الأسدي المقدسي:* 
محمد بن محمد بن خضر بن سمري الأسدي الزبيري العيزري المقدسي الشافعي ولد سنة 724 بالقدس وتوفي سنة 808 ثمان وثمانمائة. له من التصانيف أخلاق 
الأخيار في مهمات الأذكار. أدب الفتوى والانتظام في أحوال الإمام. استفاء الحقوق في المتخلف والمسبوق. اسنى المقاصد في تحرير القواعد. الانتظام في أحوال الأيتام. أوضح المسالك في المناسك. البروق اللوامع فيما أورد على جمع الجوامع. بلغة الحثيث إلى علم الحديث. بلغة ذوي الخصاصة في حل لخلاصة اعني شرح ألفية ابن مالك. تنجب الظواهر وأجوبة الجواهر في الفروع تحبير الظواهر في تحرير الجواهر. تشنيف المسامع بشرح جمع الجوامع. التوضيح على مختصر ابن الحاجب. تهذيب الأخلاق بذكر مسائل الخلاف والاتفاق. دقائق الآثار في مختصر مشارق الأنوار. رسائل الأنصاف في علم الخلاف. سلاح الاحتجاج في الذب عن المنهاج. سلسال الضرب في كلام العرب. الظهير في فقه الشرح الكبير. غرائب السير ورغائب الفكر في علوم الحديث والخبر. الغياث في تفصيل الميراث. الكوكب المشرق في المنطق. مصباح الزمان في المعاني والبيان ثم شرحها. المناهل الصافية في حل الكافية. وسائد الأنصاف في علم الخلاف.
*8.الخالدي العبسي الحنفي *
ولد سنة 750 وتوفي بالقدس سنة 827 سبع وعشرين وثمانمائة. من تصانيفه المسائل الشريفة في أدلة الإمام أبي حنيفة في رابع مجلدات.
*9. القلقشندي: *هو أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن إسماعيل ، شيخ الإسلام، المقدسي، الشافعي، ولد سنة (783-1380م) في مدينة بيت المقدس.توفي العلامة عبد الله في بيت المقدس سنة (867هـ - 1462)، ودفن في مقبرة ماملا.
*10..جمال الدين يوسف الباعوني* 
ولد في القدس خلال تولي والده خطابة المسجد الأقصى بعد عزله عن قضاء دمشق،ولد في علم 805 ثم انتقل مع والده إلى دمشق وهو في الرابعة من عمره. وهناك نهل من العلم على يد اشهر العلماء آنذاك كالشهاب الغزي وابن خطيب عدرا والكفيري وغيرهم. وعلى الرغم من صغر سنه ولي القضاء في صفد في 830هـ/1426م ‍ثم "استعفى منها في أوائل سنة ستة وثلاثين وانتقل إلى عند أخوته بدمشق"، حيث أصبح نائباً لقاضي القضاة البهاء ابن حجي ثم ولي قضاء الشام في 847هـ /1443م، ثم عزل وعاد لتوليه عدة مرات كان آخرها 859ه‍/ 1454م. توفي في دمشق عن /85/ سنة في عام 880 هـ. 
*11.ابن أبي اللطف: *
علي بن محمد بن محمد المعروف بابن أبي اللطف المقدسي أبو الفضل الشافعي نزيل دمشق ولد سنة 856 ست وخمسين وثمانمائة وتوفي بدمشق سنة 934 أربع وثلاثين وتسعمائة. له مر النسيم في فوائد التقسيم.
*12. الشيخ شرف موسى الديري* 
حنفي المذهب تولى إمامة الصخرة المشرفة كان متزوجاً من ابنة الأمير علي جلبي، وأنجب من الذرية ولدان وأربع بنات 15وتاريخ حصر إرثه سنة 985 هـ
*13. ابن أبي شريف:*هو أبو إسحاق برهان الدين إبراهيم بن محمد بن أبي بكر المقدسي ثم القاهري المعروف بابن أبي الشريف. فقيه من أعيان الشافعية. ولد ونشأ بالمقدس في (836 هـ ,وأكمل دروسه بالقاهرة وأصبح المعول عليه في الفتوى بالديار المصرية. تولى قضاء مصر سنة 906/ه وتوفى في القاهرة من كتبه (شرح المنهاج) في الفقه و (شرح قواعد الإعراب لابن هشام) و (شرح العقائد لابن دقيق العيد) وغير ذلك.توفي في عام 923هـ.
*14. العلمي: *
محمد بن عمر بن محمد سعد الدين بن تقي الدين بن القاضي ناصر الدين المقدسي المعروف بالعلمي الزاهد الصوفي المتوفى سنة 1038 ثمان وثلاثين وألف. له تائية في السلوك. ديوان شعره. فيض فتح الرحمن في وصايا وحكم للأبناء والمحبين والأخوان.
*15. الدجاني: *
أبو الفتح محمد بن صالح بن محمد المقدسي الجاني الشافعي المتوفى سنة 1071 إحدى وسبعين وألف. صنف جواهر القلائد يف فضل المساجد. العقد المفرد في حكم الأمرد.
*16. الشيخ محمد الخليلي* 
هو محمد بن محمد الخليلي مفتي الشافعية في القدس• ولد ونشأ في الخليل، وتعاطى أعمال التجارة فيها ثم ارتحل لطلب العلم في الأزهر وأخذ الطريقة القادرية عن شيوخها، ثم جاء إلى القدس سنة 1104 هـ/ 1595م، وسكن المدرسة البلدية المجاورة للمسجد الأقصى• وأصبخ من شيوخ الطريقة الصوفية المشهورين، حج سنة 1111 هـ• كان وافر العلم والغنى، ألف في الفقه وأجازه الشيخ عبد الغني النابلسي ولقبه بعلامة البلاد المقدسية• كانت له أملاك كثيرة متفرقة وقفها ذريا لمنع انتقالها إلى الأجانب لما أجزعه خراب القصور المنيعة وتقلص عددها• جمع خزانة كتب علمٍ فريدة وقفها على طلبة العلم ومن يرغب في القراءة سنة 1139هـ(14)فكان كما يذكر أمين مكتبة المتحف الإسلامي الأستاذ أسطفان حنا أسطفان أول من حقق فكرة إيجاد دار عامة في القدس(15) توفي سنة 1147 •
*17.ابن جماعة: *
بدر الدين محمد بن بدر الدين بن جماعة الكناني المفتي المقدسي الحنفي توفي بالقدس سنة 1187 سبع وثمانين ومائة وألف. له ضوء المصباح في شرح نور الوضاح. الفتاوى البدرية نحو عشرين كراسة. نور الوضاح ونجاة الرواح في الأدعية
*18. الشيخ محمد بن بدير*
هو محمد بن محمود بن بدير القدسي المتوفى سنة 1220 هـ/ 1805م يعرف أيضاً "بابن حبيس لقب والده كان من علماء القدس الكبار ولد حوالي سنة 1160 هـ1747م• لأب ميسور الحال مما أتاح له الدراسة في الأزهر والأخذ عن مشايخ عصره، عاد إلى القدس ومكث فيها يدرس ويفتي إلى آخر عمره، وكانت له حلقات دروس في المسجد الأقصى وفي خلوته• وقف داره الكائنة في باب الناظر /باب المجلس عند سور الحرم القدسي على يمين الداخل إليه ومكتبته المعروفة باسم مكتبة البديري، وكانت تضم ألف مخطوط، في(17) ذي الحجة سنة 1205 هـ /1790م• واشترط أن تخصص "الخلوة التي في داخل المربع في أسفلها"ـ الطابق السفلي من الدار ـ موضعاً "للكتب ومسجداً" كما وقف أملاكاً أخرى في القدس ويافا والخليل ومصر تشمل تسع دور ومعصرة ومصبغة ودكان وحاكورتين وكرم• وقفها على نفسه ثم أولاده من بعد ذكوراً وإناثاً ثم على أولادهم ثم على ذوي الأرحام ثم على أبناء المجاورين بالمسجد الأقصى•
*19. الشيخ راغب الخالدي*
هو راغب بن نعمان بن محمد علي الخالدي، والدته السيدة خديجة بنت موسى الخالدي قاضي عسكر الأناضول، ولد في القدس سنة 1866م، درس في الأقصى وإجازه مفتي الشافعية الشيخ أسعد أفندي الإمام، والشيخ عبد القادر أبو السعود• عين عضواً في محكمة البداية، ثم عضواً في مجلس المعارف في متصرفية القدس، كان من أنصار الإصلاح والدستور، وهو أول من أعلن خبر الانقلاب العثماني على السلطان عبد الحميد في القدس• أقنع والدته بإنفاق الأموال لتأسيس مكتبة عامة في القدس، فتم إصلاح مدرسة قديمة من أملاكها في حارة باب السلسلة بالقدس• وتجهيزها كمكتبة عامة جمعت فيها المخطوطات المبعثرة لدى عائلة الخالدي سنة 1900م، ووقف أمواله على المكتبة الخالدية للإنفاق عليها من ريع هذه الأملاك ومنها الجزء الذي ورثه من حمام العين• توفي سنة 1952م•

*نساء مقدسيات:​**1.فاطمة المقدسية* 
فاطمة المقدسية:هى فاطمة بنت محمد بن عبد الهادي المقدسية الصالحية. أم يوسف. عالمة بالحديث. أصلها من بيت المقدس واشتهرت بصالحية دمشق وتوفيت بها. حدثت
بالكثير وأجازها علماء دمشق ومصر وحلب وحماه وحمص وغيرها. توفيت عن /84/ عاماً أيام حصار تيمورلنك بدمشق.
*2.فاطمة بنت العز *
فاطمة بنت العز:هي فاطمة بنت العز إبراهيم بن الخطيب المقدسية. أم إبراهيم. محدثة سمعت
الحديث على والدها وشيوخ عصرها وتفردت بالرواية عنهم وكانت عابدة خيرة. توفيت
عن 93 عاما
*3.زينب المقدسية"*
محدثة جليلة، ولدت سنة ستمائة وستة وأربعين، تعلمت وعلمت، وقرئ عليها أكثر من ثلاثين كتابا من كتب العلم، الله أكبر، قرئ عليها من بنات جنسها أكثر من ثلاثين كتابا من كتب العلم، نحن نتمنى من أخواتنا أن يقرأن ثلاثين كتابا من كتب العلم. وتوفيت ببيت المقدس في ذي الحجة سنة 722 هـ ولها سبع وسبعون سنة.
*المصادر والمراجع:*
1.البداية والنهاية / ابن كثير 
2.الأنس الجليل بتاريخ القدس والخليل/مجير الدين الحنبلي
3.كشف الظنون في أسامي الكتب والفنون/حاجي خليفة
4.بعض المقالات على الشبكة العنكبوتية.
5.هدية العارفين/إسماعيل بن محمد أمين بن مير سليم الباباني البغدادي


----------

